# multi router/horizontal boring machine replacements



## CcCaraway (Mar 31, 2015)

I am setting up a new shop. I have worked professionally in shops and used dedicated horizontal boring machines and a JDS Multirouter. At this time I can't afford either one. I have seen a few of these drawer runner jigs and other ideas for jigs. I am wondering if anyone has a plan for a SOLID router jig that will perform loose tensions on strait and angled pieces? ?? I am interested in a moving table with a fixed motor/router.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Made for sizing jig plate for fixturing, components for jigs and cross cuts.
Can do angled cuts but not compound. See first 3 pix.
Not a problem to end grain slot for splines, not a problem to create tenons and laps.
Not for inside cuts like blind end mortices, but maybe a few design challenges that you can use.
Caveat: No plans nor will the table be for sale.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I built this one.

https://youtu.be/TJZe8e1BsX0

Al


----------



## CcCaraway (Mar 31, 2015)

What kind of slides are those?


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great jig, can you make the plans available for us?


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Clint, as much as I hate to admit it, I believe the best ones on the net will be found at http://woodgears.ca .
You will find a number of different machines to fit your need along with plans done very well and very reasonable.

Have a blessed day and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Plus one on Woodworking for engineers Matthias Wandel has an excellent plan for the Pantorouter. I have built one and it works great. Total build cost for me was about $170 Cdn. That includes $113 for the router that I dedicated to it. The plans are well thought out and I would recommend them to anyone. I have used it for loose as well as fixed tennons. I have also used it for production runs of 300 and 450 M & T joints. I expected it to breakdown because it is made mostly out of wood and plywood but it is still going strong. It took me about 20 hours of build time, but I was making 2 of the more complex parts so friend could build one. 

Regards Bob


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

todd628 said:


> Clint, as much as I hate to admit it, I believe the best ones on the net will be found at Woodworking for engineers .
> You will find a number of different machines to fit your need along with plans done very well and very reasonable.
> 
> Have a blessed day and fun making some dust, Todd


Well gee Todd, have you seen my video. This fixture is easy to build and very accurate. Very fast cutting and setup. The plan has over 25 pages and over 20 pictures. Cost to build is under $35. 


Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Sending away*



Murtu01 said:


> Great jig, can you make the plans available for us?


I can make a copy of the plan if you like, please PM me.

Al


----------



## CcCaraway (Mar 31, 2015)

I have seen the videos on YouTube of the pantorouter and consider trying one. Do you need any special equipment to build one by the plans you recommended? ??


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Clint, I would guess hand tools can be used for the most part. However a drill press will certainly make things easier. The most important part is being very precise during building.

Al, I looked at your video and your mortiser is quite nice, I do not normally recommend something I have not used. I have a number of builds from plans at woodgears and know how well they work 1st hand.
I did not mean to detract from your plans at all.

You guys have a blessed evening, Todd


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

CcCaraway said:


> I have seen the videos on YouTube of the pantorouter and consider trying one. Do you need any special equipment to build one by the plans you recommended? ??


Not sure who your directing your question to but this answers it for me.

Maybe a $5 long drill bit. You need to be able to drill a 5/16" hole 4-5 inches deep.

It's a beginner level build but you need to follow the plan so you don't lose the accuracy. 

The plan is far more than a line drawing. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

double post sorry


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I can make a copy of the plan if you like, please PM me.
> 
> Al


Thanks Al, much appreciated - I sent you a PM earlier.
Regards

Rudi


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Clint you really don't need any special tools. A drill press would help but is not required if you can drill perpendicular holes with a hand held drill. You need to measure and cut very accurately. As I mentioned Mine took about 20 hours of build time and I am an intermediate to advanced woodworker. There are a lot of parts to keep track of so label everything with a piece of masking tape. If I included my time as part of how much it cost overall I would have bought one of Kuldeep Singh Hybrid Pantorouters. I wanted to build it myself so I did. You can see pictures of mine on Woodworking for engineers 

Regards Bob


----------

